# goat with large soft stool



## firefly farm (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a new goat owner who purchased several dwarf Nigerians last Friday.  One of the bunch, a year old buck, has been having large soft poops instead of nanny berries.  He had a CDT vaccine the day I picked him up, unlike the others.  The goats are eating a lot of browse along with hay and goat feed.  They did get into the chicken feed, but only ate what they could scrape off the bottom of the feeder and the ground.  He is still acting normal and all the others are pooping fine.  What should I do?  I am trying to get hold of the vet, but no luck yet.
:/


----------



## helmstead (Jul 23, 2009)

I would just give him some Probios.  Dog logs are common during times of high stress.  Keep an eye on it, if it gets worse, let us know


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 23, 2009)

Probios, That stuff is great. I use it a week before I take my cattle to the fair. And it help with the tummy upset of being around new area and people. And the trip back and forth from the fair.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 23, 2009)

He's been through a lot..  In my experience, they'll just up and start loggin' for a while for no apparent reason, too.  

Chances are, he'll be fine in a day or two.  Like Helmstead said, just keep an eye on him and see what develops.

Good luck!


----------



## firefly farm (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your advise.  I feel much better.  Sounds like Probios should be in my medicine cabinet.  What else would you recommend I keep on hand.  Right now I just have goat drench and blood stop powder.  I am about to order some other supplies so what would be your recommendations.  I have two three month kids and two yearlings.

Thanks


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

fff said:
			
		

> I am about to order some other supplies so what would be your recommendations.


There's another thread entitled "medicine cabinet" that might be of assistance.


----------

